# Texas Veterans "Summit" Coming In February



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Registration now open for 17th Annual Veterans Summit *

The Texas Veterans Commission invites you to attend the 17th Annual Veterans Summit which will be held on *February 4 *in Austin.

The summit's theme is *Strengthening the Foundation: Building a Better Future for Veterans,* and the honorable George P. Bush, Texas Land Commissioner, Veteran and an officer in the U.S. Naval Reserve, will be a featured speaker.

Breakout panels during this year's summit include mental health, Hazlewood Act, women Veterans, employment, Veterans engagement, entrepreneurship, Veteran courts and more.

For additional information and to register, please visit

http://www.tvc.texas.gov/Annual-Summit.aspx.


----------

